# April weigh in



## texasgirl (Apr 14, 2006)

I have yoyoed back and forth, excersise, no excersise, watch what I eat, not watch. I'm tired of the CRAP!! 
No more. I joined a weight forum last week and it's gotten me motivated with their weekly challenges. 
I have lost 3.5 lbs this week. I'm eating a lot more veggies and a lot less junk. If I cook junk for dh and youngest ds, I will steam some veggies for me and eat some fruit or toast. I've been using the "I can't believe it's not butter" spray. No calories. It has 15mg of sodium, but, I really don't get much of that anyway, so, I don't think it will matter. 
I get one night of not so healthy food, but, I don't eat very much of it and I'm making sure my calorie intake isn't too much.
I also dis not buy my diet soda's this week, only water!! 

Anyone else weighing in this month?


----------



## pdswife (Apr 14, 2006)

Good for you TG!!!!!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, pds! I really need to lose it. I'm tired of feeling so insecure all the time. I need clothes, but, I refuse to buy anymore fat clothes. I'm unhappy all the time and I'm sick of feeling this way.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 14, 2006)

ME TOO!  What forum did you join.

I keep saying I'm going to lose but I keep getting fatter... and fatter...


----------



## licia (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm stuck on 7 1/2 lbs. I was certainly hoping to be down at least 10 lbs by Easter, but that won't happen, unless I have nothing but water tomorrow.


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Apr 14, 2006)

When I moved in January I stopped buying soda even diet.  I get Fruit2O as a substitute.  It is good.  Also I joined Planet Fitness.  They are a gym that promotes itself as judgement free.  plus my membership fee is 15.00 a month.  It keeps me motivated to workout.  
I also make sure that I have breakfast.  I eat smaller portions.  If I go out to eat, I try to eat only have and take home the rest.
It is slow but I'm noticing that some of my pants are getting looser.  I'm having to where a belt more often.

I started at 275,  I am to 268.  it isn't a lot, but I don't feel like I'm really pushing myself yet,  I want to hit 200.  Anything lower then that will just be iceing on the cake, mmmmm cake.  NO.  
Another thing I did,  I stopped buying sweets.  I sub fruit or a jello cup.  Only baked chips.  Those are at about 1 bag a month.  The Nabisco 100 Cal. Snack packs are good too.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 14, 2006)

I drink the fruit 2/0 also!! I've been drinking the peach, but, I grabbed the tropical fruit because they were out of it. It's really good!! It taste more like banana.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 14, 2006)

A couple of great drinks are Celestial Seasonings Teas I love the Madagascar Red Tea and the Perfectly Pear both have a little of vanilla in them and are naturally sweet I make a gallon of iced tea with the entire 20 bag box I drink it like crazy.Try it you will like it not to mention you are getting powerfull anti oxydents?The blueberry is good to plus others you just hafto find the flavors you like.
I also need to lose several pounds but for me the only thing that works is consistantly exercising mainly walking, it works.The trick is getting the time or the inspiration to start.                                                                                                       





> The only hard part is getting started!


----------



## bethzaring (Apr 15, 2006)

I do not know what a weight forum is, could you tell us more??  I know what to do to lose weight, I just do not do it.  I need some outside motivation.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 15, 2006)

These are the 2 that I'm on. But, they are nowhere near as active on a daily basis as DC. Someone is there everyday, just not a lot of people at the same time as here. Maybe I'm just spoiled. LOL
http://weight-loss.fitness.com/index.php
and http://www.featherish.com/index.php


----------



## kingfisherfd2 (Apr 15, 2006)

my local grocery has cases of the fruit2o for less then 10.00.  The bonus, 20oz bottles.  6 each of tropical fruit, peach, grape and cherry.  

If you want the sparkle of soda there are some sparkling flavored waters that are good zero cals too.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 15, 2006)

kingfisherfd2 said:
			
		

> my local grocery has cases of the fruit2o for less then 10.00. The bonus, 20oz bottles. 6 each of tropical fruit, peach, grape and cherry.
> 
> If you want the sparkle of soda there are some sparkling flavored waters that are good zero cals too.


 
That's cool. I need to look at Walmart and see if they have the cases. Thanks kingfisher!!


----------



## biev (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh-oh! My husband says my butt has gotten bigger!  I'm at 130 pounds right now which is 10 pounds heavier than when we first started dating. I knew this whole turning 25 thing was a bad idea  I'm beginning to have to wear medium size clothes for the first time in my life  I refuse to change my whole wardrobe! The only thing I wasn't too heartbroken about was increasing my bra size  

I eat pretty well already, I have cut down on the caffeine and I'm trying to limit the sweets. I eat late at night, but I can't change our schedule. My husband is a lot more concerned about his weight than I am, so we've both been trying to eat well, and we were just started to go to the gym but he was in an accident on thursday, so we'll have to put that on hold for a bit (totalled the car  )


----------



## SpiceUmUp (Apr 19, 2006)

I am down 52 pounds in the last year.  Holding steady over the last month +

Feel good and glad that the weight i not going up but a little frustrated that it has stopped going down.

Started to wlak a little more and I plan to ride the bike starting this weekend

oh, HI EVERYONE, MISSED YA


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 19, 2006)

SpiceUmUp said:
			
		

> I am down 52 pounds in the last year. Holding steady over the last month +
> 
> Feel good and glad that the weight i not going up but a little frustrated that it has stopped going down.
> 
> ...


 
It's great that you haven't gained any back!! Just don't give up, like I did. It will start coming off again. My sil had a 2 month plateau and then dropped 10 lbs the next month. Keep up the good work!!


----------

